# drilling a tank wile its full



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

hey everyone I'm tryng to fid out if its possible to drill a tank wile its full I'm looking to clean up my return line and get some loc line installed if anyone here can doing it that's not to far away from me or if it can even be done let me know


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

This sounds like a good audition for the next Jackass movie


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Bullet said:


> This sounds like a good audition for the next Jackass movie


I hear ya sam this is why I'm asking lol the tank was driller for a over flow when I got it but not for the return this would be why I am asking


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

It sure can be. I've done one tank that was in operation and know of several others that have as well. 
I'm sure somebody will do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

davebradley said:


> It sure can be. I've done one tank that was in operation and know of several others that have as well.
> I'm sure somebody will do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my plan was to practice on a old tank I have its only a 25 gallon its been drilled in the bottom before but its not in use so if I break it who cares but it will be a start


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

Thinner glass is hard to drill. It breaks very easy. So don't be discouraged if it does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

davebradley said:


> Thinner glass is hard to drill. It breaks very easy. So don't be discouraged if it does.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's good to know I'm not sure how thin it is I'm think like 3/8 to 1/2 inch


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

bud091 said:


> that's good to know I'm not sure how thin it is I'm think like 3/8 to 1/2 inch


Those should be easy. 25 gallon tanks are usually 1/4 or less tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

You're crazy. Why not buy or borrow a smaller tank from someone or get a rubbermaid and house your livestock while you attempt, I repeat attempt to drill without proper bracing and lube. 

What's your back-up plan for when shit goes south? 

Good luck


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

I haven't decided if I'm doing this for sure..... this would be why I'm asking people's advice I have a lot of stuff in would have to more and a rubber maid would probably work as long as everything goes as planed if I decide to drill it


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I would advise against it. I have drilled many tanks and never had a crack until last week.... I did everything I was supposed to and it cracked... I was shocked because I really thought I had it down....

If you do decide to do it you might want to consider getting a large rubbermaid just in case because if it does fail you'll need to get everything out quick. 

If you get a big rubbermaid for back-up why not just take the time to transfer everything before drilling. 

PRO-TIP: 
Buy a rubbermaid (or 2) and then return it (or them). Canadian Tire or Home Depot have easy return policies...


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya doesn't really make sense to risk it.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm with Fesso.

Sods Law tells us: If you're prepared for everything to go wrong, nothing will (cue bragging: "i can't believe the over-reaction from the worry-warts on the forums - it all went fine…"!).

Conversely, If you're ~not~ suitably prepared, EVERYTHING will go wrong! (that often familiar "oh shit" moment that most of us have experienced at least once. More in some cases.. Mine included!)

Personally, I struggle to see how you can keep the glass/drill-bit both stable & suitably cooled when the tank is filled and in situ, without some kind of funky 'jimmy-rigging', and invariably in an awkward and confined space (who drills holes in an easily-accessible viewing pane?!?), in my mind that's just asking for trouble right there.


----------



## dynamite1974 (Jun 13, 2014)

just remember murphys law and that murphy is a dick!


----------

